# 3 Finger Getty



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

3 finger Getty from Illinois. Sellers pics, developing a relationship with this guy lol. A nice Getty example, more pics in the future! Screw back and front, stem set & wind, rose gold 25 year case


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

jeez first time a sellers pics are better than even mine lol. fine piece stem wind lever set screw back and front


----------

